# My Bathroom Tank - Updated



## H5N1

I recently replaced my 10G bathroom tank with a 6G. 
Just set it up a few days ago so there is still a lots to work on.

Inhabitants are:
4 x Golden Wonder Killifish
4 x Tequila Sunrise Guppies

Going to add some plants very soon for Christmas 

Here are some photos:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nice. Is that a PRO light? I think a got a similar unit from Rainforest when they were around.


----------



## H5N1

The "Original" 5G Bathroom Tank many many years ago  









Here is the "2nd" version. Some improvements over the original - rimless, more glass, more light.


----------



## Mferko

that snail looks huuuuge in that tank hehe
thanks for sharing


----------



## H5N1

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice. Is that a PRO light? I think a got a similar unit from Rainforest when they were around.


Thanks! I am not sure if it's a PRO light. I couldn't find a brand name on the light except a "UP" logo.

Mferko,

That snail was actually pretty big. It's a lot bigger than a golf ball


----------



## Morainy

That is an awesome-looking tank for a bathroom. It looks like you've made a path out of blue gravel. Is that right, or am I seeing things? 

What kind of tank is that? I don't recognize it at all. It is attractive.


----------



## teija

Really snazzy tank! I was also going to ask where you found it!

The blue gravel path is very effective but it will be interesting to see if it lasts after a few gravel-vacs.


----------



## H5N1

Morainy said:


> That is an awesome-looking tank for a bathroom. It looks like you've made a path out of blue gravel. Is that right, or am I seeing things?
> 
> What kind of tank is that? I don't recognize it at all. It is attractive.


Thanks for the comment  Don't worry, you are not seeing things. My GF was "trying" to make a river with glass pebbles 

As for the tank, it's a Kotobuki. It's a Japanese name brand and they carry a huge variety of unique tanks. You can take a look at their website:
À¸³è¥í¥Þ¥ó¤òÁÏÂ¤¤¹¤ë¨¢¥³¥È¥Ö¥­¹©·Ý


----------



## H5N1

teija said:


> Really snazzy tank! I was also going to ask where you found it!
> 
> The blue gravel path is very effective but it will be interesting to see if it lasts after a few gravel-vacs.


I was in vacation in Asia the past few weeks. Bought this tank while I was there. I couldn't get anything bigger since it won't fit in my luggage 

The blue path is glass pebbles so they are easy to move around


----------



## Luke78

Nice layout , and a neat tank.Does it have a top as well ? or is it an open top? Do you if anyone here brings these in ? Wouldnt mind getting on myself.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neven

looks like a rim judging by the condensation near the top  awesome looking tank btw  now to tell the wife we need a bathroom tank...


----------



## thefishwife

Thats a sweet looking tank, wish I had room in my bathroom to put one.


----------



## euroamg

Nice tank & fishes i have one of those too.. Too bad didn't get a chance to bring it over.. 
Those golden killifish are good jumpers... Even on the small uncovered filter area opening they still manage to jump out... 
You should breed them.. I used to tap the head of the fish like petting them lol....


----------



## Sandy Landau

I love your tank. Does that website mail to Canada, do you know?


----------



## H5N1

euroamg said:


> Nice tank & fishes i have one of those too.. Too bad didn't get a chance to bring it over..
> Those golden killifish are good jumpers... Even on the small uncovered filter area opening they still manage to jump out...
> You should breed them.. I used to tap the head of the fish like petting them lol....


Haha, exactly! They jumped out twice the first two days I put them in 

Sandy Landau,

They don't do mail order, but I am sure someone can bring them in from Asia.


----------



## H5N1

Just came back from the States and brought back two houses


----------



## H5N1

Here is a close up! Can you spot SpongBob?


----------



## kam yiu

It is funny.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

HAHAHA!!!
I luv the new digs!!!
Wheres Patrick?
Sweet lil setup BTW.


----------



## Mferko

haha nice colorful setup


----------



## effox

Is that Sponge Bob's house?

edit, nevermind I see spongebob in the background now, lmao.


----------



## Clownloachlover

all you need now is Crusty Crab and Squidward!...Don't ask me how I know those names


----------



## target

Nice looking tank. Wonder if I'd ever be able to convince the wife we need a tank in the bath room. LOL


----------



## H5N1

Thanks for the comments  Too bad no one sells Patrick's house.

The benefit of having a bathroom tank is that the sink is right beside the tank for quick WC


----------



## bingerz

nice tanks!!! i love seeing the progression! one bad thing though about being that close to sink is you gotta be careful you don't lose one down the drain. :lol:


----------



## Guest

really nice tank ... did i spot a dwarf puffer in there ??? and poll now - who has to have a tank in their bathroom now :O)


----------



## H5N1

Thanks! Yep, there is a couple of dwarf puffers in there 

Here is an update - I just paved the road to add a little more realism 




























And I am thinking of using a coconut shell for Patrick's house


----------



## hgi

Ohh wow, that is to funny and cool, way to be very creative.


----------



## bingerz

h5n1, definitely use the coconut shell!! that'd be awesome!! heheheh i like how you have the path going. you should put up a picture of david hasselhoff in there too with some funny tagline.


----------



## Lymric

thats too cool, LOVE the theme!! my local walmart was selling all the sponge bob figurines in the fish section a little while ago (all of them  ) but none of the houses... in case your interested  they were under 2 inches tall so pro about the right size for your tank. so cute! my kids would go bonkers for this tank LOL


----------



## YellowTail

Looks like an acrylic without a top (just a frame opening). Your GF has some int.design talents. 
That size and dimension would also sit nicely on my rather small bathroom. lol
Nice job!


----------



## H5N1

Lymric said:


> thats too cool, LOVE the theme!! my local walmart was selling all the sponge bob figurines in the fish section a little while ago (all of them  ) but none of the houses... in case your interested  they were under 2 inches tall so pro about the right size for your tank. so cute! my kids would go bonkers for this tank LOL


Thanks for the info! I also see the figures at the local Walmart. Pretty good size to go with the houses. Too bad the Krusty Krab Restaurant is way too small comparatively.


----------



## H5N1

YellowTail said:


> Looks like an acrylic without a top (just a frame opening). Your GF has some int.design talents.
> That size and dimension would also sit nicely on my rather small bathroom. lol
> Nice job!


The tank is glass with rounded corners. Originally she bought the pebbles for making a river, but now I turn it into a path 

Just realized I've spent too much time in my bathroom recently....


----------



## 240sx

haha that is one cool tank! Love it!


----------



## Lymric

GLASS?!?!?!?! I WANT THIS!!!! but on a larger scale, please tell me the place you got it had bigger, and what the name of that place is (I will find out how to get from there to here) I must have one!!!!


----------



## H5N1

Lymric said:


> GLASS?!?!?!?! I WANT THIS!!!! but on a larger scale, please tell me the place you got it had bigger, and what the name of that place is (I will find out how to get from there to here) I must have one!!!!


They have larger tanks with rounded corners. I got the tank in Asia. You can check the link of the company in page 1


----------



## H5N1

Update for the New Year 

SpongeBob moved out few days ago but a bunch of RCS moved in


----------



## H5N1

Here is a close of the residents  Although you can't really see the RCS.


----------

